# HOWITZER BY JORG SPRAVE



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi well it been some time coming but like all good thing well werth the wait we think.
The first Cast Bronze Howitzer designed by Jorg Sprave for the sole casting rights of Hogancastings T/A Milbro ™ pro shot uk
We have made 20 of this fine slingshot in cast bronze each will come with the authenticity number LASER ETCHED in to the casting
along with Jorgs name in full and our own detail will post price and other detail in the vendor section soon
hope you like it Pete
View attachment 6157
View attachment 6158


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Great to see this went into production!

I think that this design is probably the best slingshot I ever came up with. For those who want strength, power and ergonomics, this is a great frame.

Jörg


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Great job by everyone!!!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

They look really really nice,well done a great job


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Great job Pete, looks like a winner. Good luck with it.
Philly


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Great to see this went into production!
> 
> I think that this design is probably the best slingshot I ever came up with. For those who want strength, power and ergonomics, this is a great frame.
> 
> Jörg


What is your correct name Joerg or Jorg? Cuz on the slingshot it says Jorg


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

My name is Jörg, with an "Umlaut" o.

This character is unknown to the English language. Both the "oe" and the "o" are common replacements, pronounciation is more like the "ea" as in "heard" though.

Jörg


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

looks like a winner, good design and good manufacturing. Cheers


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank every one we hope you are right that it a winner


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Well Pete it's one on my wish list,I just hope I can afford and or snag one when they become available









P.S I take good photo's


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

If only you had said somthing earlyer just taken it to my gyes for the web site pics







As all ways we will try to keep the price right but don,t forget this slingshot will last you a life time???


slingshot_sniper said:


> Well Pete it's one on my wish list,I just hope I can afford and or snag one when they become available
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FURGLE (Feb 20, 2011)

this is stunning mate i saw the video on youtube about this


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi i must say its lines are nice and the weight is good think it will be an all round slingshot


FURGLE said:


> this is stunning mate i saw the video on youtube about this


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

very nice.... cant aforde it














Good to see Mr Sprave working with the quality British boys. Well done gents


----------



## RUGER600 (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you for that information.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice work Pete, it looks great.
Martin


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

very nice slingshots


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

thats really nice


----------

